# Greenhouse benches?



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Does anyone have any tips or plans for building inexpensive greenhouse tables/benches? Sizing needs to be scalable to 2' x 6'.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I've built many benches...

Usually I use pressure treated 2x4s for the frame, and the top can be anything that you can find cheap. At 2' wide, you could use hardware cloth that comes in rolls, it will be strong enough. Much wider than that and you need to think about either a stronger hardware cloth or some other kind of material. Plastic 'egg crate' style light diffuser (sold in 2 x 4' sheets in the lighting section) works well.

You might want to consider taking a trip to the 'closet organizer' section of the megamart. If you can find a wire shelf in your desired width (or close), that might just be the best value out there.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been to probably 30 or so greenhouses in the last few years and of the ones that have done it the cheap/inexpensive way, they looked like what Rob has described. At Tropiflora, they have some older greenhouses that have these types of benches with 2x4's and basically chicken fencing stapled to the top. Seems to work fine for a little while.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have made many with 2x4's and used welded wire (sometimes called dog wire). I have had them in the greenhouse for 8 years and they are virtually the same as when I built them. Chicken wire is too weak in my opinion.1/2" hardware cloth works well also.

I recently came upon a deal on the heavy duty plastic black benches that they use at Walmart. They were $15 for a 2'x8' table with legs. You can't build them for that.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

My newest benches are actually pressure treated 2x4 (which will last longer than I do), with diamond mesh tops. It is a heavy duty galvanized metal, I think it runs 60 bucks a sheet or more (plus shipping). But, I got mine for free which is why I am using it. You have to cut it with a diamond cutoff wheel and angle grinder.

hardware cloth lasts about three or four years, but you said cheap... *grin* There are better grades of it that will probably last longer. Some coated in plastic.

On that note, if somebody has a few extra dollars and wants to come pick up some benches, I have some amazing steel A-Frame benches that I really want to get rid of. They are 6 feet long (and about 7' wide 'footprint'), with three tiered metal shelves on each side, and hanging bars above. They are the kind you see under the plants for sale at the megamart. I got those cheaper than I was supposed to as well, I think they are around $500 new. But I want to move to flat benches...

Rob


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

You may want to use cinder block stacked for the legs until you work out your final benching design. It allows flexability and support while decisions are made, A place to sit as well is highly suggested, nothing beats a winter morning in the warm greenhouse!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

bruce said:


> You may want to use cinder block stacked for the legs until you work out your final benching design. It allows flexability and support while decisions are made, *A place to sit as well is highly suggested, nothing beats a winter morning in the warm greenhouse!*


Amen brotha!!


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Here is a link to some benches for a greenhouse. 
Build a Shade House on a Budget - Orchid Board

Dave


----------

